# Tradewind Whiteladies Road Bristol



## Flying_Vee (May 10, 2016)

Couple of stops here yesterday. Thought it would have had a write up of its own.

All coffee from Roasted Rituals as usual (same business?), had a decent filter first of all La Cacica AAA from Colombia. Very sweet and rounded, I'd have liked a touch more acidity but perhaps that is just the bean or EK43, also some fruity elements may have been lost on my cold. The small child smashed a croissant the size of her head so everyone was happy .

Second calling was the Kenyan Kamwangi espresso which was excellent. Plenty of red fruit as described but I also got a hit of tomato.

Really rate this place, lots of care in preparation and all baristas are clued up on doses and timings. Minor downer is it's size isn't suited to those who order a single drink and sit there for hours during busy times (screw those guys). There's loads of bigger and nastier coffee shops on this stretch, would be nice if one of these better outifts could get big premises as I've not been able to get a seat here on a few occasions in the past.

Thought they normally had more coffees on offer (one filter, one espresso and house blend espresso yesterday) but they may have trimmed down the menu for Christmas shoppers who were queuing out the door for take-out.

Hoped to get down to Coffee+Beer on Cotham Hill but shopping and my continuing lack of mobility dictated otherwise.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Agree it's a great place - a favourite haunt for wife and little one


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Ah - I was in Coffee+Beer in September on one of my occasional visits over to Bristol - and it was right on the money. Great guy running it, very happy to talk coffee (it was quiet so he had the time), I drank more coffee than I intended but everything that he made was a treat. That's all I can remember...I usually make a note of roaster, beans etc. but didn't.


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

I paid them a visit about 18 months ago & they're pretty good. There's a fair few good coffee shops on that road heading out of the City Centre. I went in Coffee & Beer too but only to buy some beans. Agree on the guy running it too & he recommended the coffee I'm drinking right now, which is spot on.


----------



## branes (Dec 26, 2017)

My local and agree with all above. Yep - they're owned by Roasted Rituals so that's all you'll get in there, but no bad thing at all that.

Try Brew down the road (BS8 2LS) if you're 'touring'.


----------

